

Why Legal Experts Say It's Okay To Kill A Civilian Hacker In Cyber Warfare  - drucken
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2013-03/when-it-legal-kill-hacker

======
coldtea
Because they work for their fucking country's government, and they will
justify any shit the government wants to do.

